# Wrapping 100 of these bars.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

We are celebrating our 10th year at the gallery I volunteer at and are having quite a large function. Alongside the anniversary exhibition we will be launching a book. We will be presenting many people with promotional bags and I have the job of working out what to fill them with.
Alongside all the gallery/art stuff I am wrapping 100 of these Aldi chocolate bars then putting the gallery logo on them. I am quite pleased with how they are turning out. Time consuming though.


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

What a lot of work but they look lovely .


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Beautiful presentation.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

to wrap 100 of them I would probably need to start with about 150. They look great


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

You are making a lovely job of it. I would be useless at that. My parcels never look the way I want them to.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Joan H said:


> to wrap 100 of them I would probably need to start with about 150. They look great


Is that because you would eat 50!!! I have done about 40 and have eaten 3 already. That will have to stop.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They look fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Is that because you would eat 50!!! I have done about 40 and have eaten 3 already. That will have to stop.


Lol! Too tempting.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Such a good idea and they look so pretty!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lovely and will be appreciated.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What beautiful work. Thank you for sharing. If there are any left over can I have one? (Probably not because chocolate mailed to me--I live in the desert--would melt. Guess you'll have to eat mine!)


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

They look lovely.keep up the good work.you need choclate to help along the way.so don't worry.xxx


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

You are using such pretty paper. Beautiful work! And most everyone will enjoy your gift!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Joan H said:


> to wrap 100 of them I would probably need to start with about 150. They look great


Good one, me too! Have had their chocolate and it is great.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely! They have a designer high-end custom look. Great job!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

very elegant! nice job!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely presentation. Call in the volunteers for the gallery!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

always a reward somehow


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Those chocolate bars are the best. Expensive here in the states though.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yeah! I'd be in big trouble wrapping so many chocolate bars, but you're doing a lovely job. Nice that they are not all the same paper, etc.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

We made 150 clear little boxes filled with s'mores for my daughter's wedding last year. We were all sick of seeing graham crackers, marshmallows, and Hershey bars. We put the broken crackers and Hershey bars in a bowl on the dinning room table to nibble on but no one touched them for several days.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Joan H said:


> to wrap 100 of them I would probably need to start with about 150. They look great


Hee hee hee. New math! I would too!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Is that because you would eat 50!!! I have done about 40 and have eaten 3 already. That will have to stop.


It's called " Quality Control".


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

In that case I should perhaps taste a few more. Very tempting !


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I know how important presentation is and you're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are really lovely.


----------

